# Available Crew



## Cliff Holubec (Jan 22, 2006)

I am looking for a crew opportunity for myslef and one of my international sons (from Nigeria) who just completd his PHD in Petroleum Engineering from UT Austin. American dad (that's me) has promised him an offshore trip for graduation.

He and I both have experience and gear (I more than him). Willing to pay expenses carry our weight in all aspects of the boat---beginning to end.

Gear includes: Top quality Penn / Avet casting, chunking, deep dropping, and trolling. Plenty of lures and riggs / custom top shots/wind-ons etc.

We are in Austin (son soon to be in Houston with Exxon) after April 1.

PM me for opportunities in Late March or beyond.

Thanks.

PS could provide up to 4 crew if needed. All quality guys -- no excessive drinking and great attitudes who love to fish and team attitude.

cliff


----------

